# Official Announcement- 2005 SLATYFORK SHUFFLE



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

When: Wednesday, August 3 through Sunday, August 7 2005

Where: Tea Creek National Forest Campground, Pocahontas County, WV

What: New rides, old friends and moonshine that will strip the paint off of your bike.

Why not?

Come and see for yourself why IMBA ranked West Virginia #1 in thier 2004 report card.

(Pets and clown suits highly discouraged. I like pets, but they ain't exactly appropriate for this here event. And Capt._Phun is afraid of people in clown suits.)

There, is that better, chili?


----------



## chili (Jan 22, 2004)

*Whuddaya tryin' to say ?*



davis said:


> ....singlespeed bikes highly discouraged.


I didn't think I did that bad. As long as Bikebreath comes back to help do cleanup with me, so I'm not all alone in those WV hills, I'll manage. Somebody has to do it, right ? I am planning on bringing the SS again....but I'm also planning on being in better shape. I'm not even sure if I'll have a bike with gears. The steelman is still lying around partless, and my bank account is still on E.


----------



## Hecklerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

*I'm there dude...*

Ahh, can't wait to ride, camp, eat, and drink a little shine.  
Hope everyone can make it back again this year.
Davis and I have talked about adding a couple new trails this time.
See you all in August.


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

*oh boy..here it comes...*



chili said:


> I didn't think I did that bad. As long as Bikebreath comes back to help do cleanup with me, so I'm not all alone in those WV hills, I'll manage. Somebody has to do it, right ? I am planning on bringing the SS again....but I'm also planning on being in better shape. I'm not even sure if I'll have a bike with gears. The steelman is still lying around partless, and my bank account is still on E.


All I meant to say was the usual "leave your dog at home" thing. I actually forgot that you were riding a SS. I was just thinking that if someone was consdering which bike to bring, something with gears would probably be a better choice than a SS. A bike with more travel would probably be better than something rigid, that's all. Hey, if you want to ride a tricycle with drop bars, I could care less. Just leave the pets at home. You know I couldn't make a simple post without offending someone, somewhere, right? 

Let the davis-bashing continue...


----------



## Capt_phun (Jan 23, 2004)

Davis doesn't want SS there cause he feels bad when someone on a SS blows buy him on his Titus  Bring more 'shine this time and I'll bring more "NJ Salad". Should I just bring all my belongings, and just move into your new house after the shuffle???

New trails sounds good, but Redrun is a must do again!!! We'll see how the VT tackles these trails with 5 in the front and 5.7" in the back.
Can't wait!! How many days to go?????


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

Capt_phun said:


> Davis doesn't want SS there cause he feels bad when someone on a SS blows buy him on his Titus  Bring more 'shine this time and I'll bring more "NJ Salad". Should I just bring all my belongings, and just move into your new house after the shuffle???
> 
> New trails sounds good, but Redrun is a must do again!!! We'll see how the VT tackles these trails with 5 in the front and 5.7" in the back.
> Can't wait!! How many days to go?????


Actually, I've been blown off of the back so many times I could hardly care about that stuff. 

We'll probably have enough folks there that know the area that we can plan multiple rides per day, and Red Run seems to be a favorite amongst the sanity-challenged types this event seems to attract so of course we'll take a jaunt down that rail-to-trail type ride. Just remember: Everybody should pack two tubes for that day. One for yourself and one to give to LowCel when he flats every 10 feet.

And mrs. davis told me about this nice young Amish girl that's looking for work as a cleaning maid, so you might have to put up with her if she's working...


----------



## chili (Jan 22, 2004)

*Oh let the Shine sink in.....And pass it with a grin...*



davis said:


> Let the davis-bashing continue...


Ok..since you opened it up. Nah...I was just bustin' your chops. I didn't take anything personal. But I have to agree, a lot of those trails aren't very SS friendly, but I will try and try again. However, I do think the Cap't is on the money down below though. I forgot how sensitive you are. Sorry.


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

**sniff**



chili said:


> I forgot how sensitive you are. Sorry.


Nobody likes me...(sobs uncontrollably)...*sniff*....(blows nose into Slatyfork Shuffle 2005 T-shirt)....hmm, we'll earmark that one for Jason.


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

davis said:


> When: Wednesday, August 3 through Sunday, August 7 2005
> 
> Where: Tea Creek National Forest Campground, Pocahontas County, WV
> 
> ...


Last time I rode in WV, I was a rank newb on a hardtail with a Rock Shox Q21R fork (more travel sideways than up-and-down). I went home black and blue with a cracked or broken tailbone. Might be nice to check it out again now that I have slightly improved skills and much better equipment. I'll pencil it in the calendar and try to keep the body in one piece until then.

I promise not to bring a clown suit.

Kathy :^)


----------



## chili (Jan 22, 2004)

*THanks buddy..*



davis said:


> ....hmm, we'll earmark that one for Jason.


No promises, but I'm going to try to work on some additional homemade swag too. Some bike related, some not. We'll see.


----------



## K'Endo (Dec 23, 2003)

Any descriptions or photos of the rides/scenery? I'm thinking of going to a gathering to the east this year, as I've only been to more western places so far.

Kn.


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

K'Endo said:


> Any descriptions or photos of the rides/scenery? I'm thinking of going to a gathering to the east this year, as I've only been to more western places so far.
> 
> Kn.


I think if you check the 2004 Slatyfork announcement on the side of the Passion page there's still some pics from the 2003 gathering. Or just use the search feature to dig up the 2004 pics on long buried posts. Hope this helps, if not I'll try to find those posts and and put the links in here later.


----------



## BMF (Dec 19, 2003)

K'Endo said:


> Any descriptions or photos of the rides/scenery? I'm thinking of going to a gathering to the east this year, as I've only been to more western places so far.
> 
> Kn.


http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=39472

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=39656

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=39418

I plan on being there.

Mark.


----------



## Hecklerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Here's a link...*



K'Endo said:


> Any descriptions or photos of the rides/scenery? I'm thinking of going to a gathering to the east this year, as I've only been to more western places so far.
> 
> Kn.


Shuffle Pics

I've got info on the trails we'll be riding and some pics and video from the 2004 shuffle on my website. Just follow the link at the bottom of this post. Hope you can join us.


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

Welp, I definately plan to attend again this year. I had a blast last year, I just can't say the same for my hub and "tubeless" system. I definately plan to make sure that the tires have some sealant in them this time. I'm also planning on weighing a lot less. 

I've been looking forward to riding with everyone again since last year when I had to bail out early. Oh, one other thing. Who all is planning on bringing lights?

BTW, I haven't had a flat since, on the mtb anyway. I've managed to have a few on my roadie though. If anyone wants to have a class on changing tubes I'm your man!


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

I'll be in town on the 28th, wanna do are KSF ride? Same bat time and bat place?

Count me in for the gathering also Davis!


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

crashedandburned said:


> I'll be in town on the 28th, wanna do are KSF ride? Same bat time and bat place?
> 
> Count me in for the gathering also Davis!


Give me a call and we'll figure something out. I should be home all evening, have my cell with me all day tomorrow.


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

hecklerboy, just wondering if you are going to have a new "never crashed" bike for this year's gathering.


----------



## Hecklerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

*I knew I jinks myself when I said that...*



LowCel said:


> hecklerboy, just wondering if you are going to have a new "never crashed" bike for this year's gathering.


I put the Heckler through it's paces this past summer and it came out shinning like a new penny and yes I crashed a few more times. I did give it a couple upgrades though (headset and bashring).

Hopefully I won't make the same mistake of saying that when I get my new road bike this spring. Looking forward to riding on the road and building my endurance. That way maybe I can keep up with everyone on the climbs.

BTW: I'll be sure to bring all my tools so I can true up you wheels again.


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

LOL, you did a pretty good job on trueing up a split hub. I still can't believe I rode on that thing, I can't believe I didn't break my neck.

Let me know when you get the roadie and you are ready for a ride. A couple of friends and myself are wanting to ride the scenic highway, once the snow is off of it of course.


----------



## Capt_phun (Jan 23, 2004)

Ewww that would be a nice ride, just stay off the wet paint on those downhills.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*One never knows....*

Coming from the state ranked 50th, the temptation is there and if BikeBreath can do, well, damn it to hell, so can I.


----------



## Capt_phun (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm sure you could but BikeBreath did literally get the crap knocked out of him on a trail.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Well, we both ride steel hardtails and are old.....*

Okay, I'll give the devil his due. He is a few months younger than me and he probably does not consider himself old.

Anyway, we also have gotten the crap beaten out of us at Jim Thorpe every year and keep coming back. Should I assume that by saying he literally got the crap beat out of him he soiled his pants? Oh, my!

Last time I took my FS on a really rough trail I broke the shock bolt than blew the shock.

Staying with the hardtail come what may but at least I will have hydraulic discs this year.

I have ridden WV before, by the way. Nice place.


----------



## Capt_phun (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah, we had done a long, I mean long, rocky downhill that was fast, but very twitchey. We get to the bottom of the hill and we start to regroup, eat a clif bar, etc and BikeBreath had to run into the woods to take a #2, and the joke came that the rocky trail literally knocked the crap out of him.


----------



## Hecklerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Who needs metamucil (sp)...*

Just take a ride down some of these trails and you'll be regular all year.


----------



## Charlie America (Jan 13, 2004)

*Well, why the hell not! YEE-HAW!!*

Okay, well it looks like we can fit this into the plans for the year. Tiny Tank and I will be dropping Tiny Tot and SpecialK off at the 'rents place in Reedy and shufflin' on down for the festivities.

Lend us a patch next to the crick sos we can skinny dip in thar and wash upsum.

Yes, you too can learn a new language: Hillbilly classes are fillin' up now so "gete yo'self a spot for they's all took up". Ann dont ferget ta bring all ya'all's bikes too!

Anyway, we'll be down on Wednesday I expect and leave early on the Sunday (I have a family thing). I hope it's a tad dryer than 3 years ago, but I am from aroudn there so there's no use 'spectin much.

CA -


----------



## chili (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks for the warning.


----------



## MtbIrv (Jan 14, 2004)

*Howdy!*

Can I come along even if I don't ride much? I'll have to check the calendar first but I'd sure like to at least hang out with my old friends.


----------



## chili (Jan 22, 2004)

MtbIrv said:


> Can I come along even if I don't ride much? I'll have to check the calendar first but I'd sure like to at least hang out with my old friends.


Hey Cynthia...

Sure...we can always use a designated camp cook/ bike washer...and you made some tasty meals last time if I recall ! That will take a little pressure off of me maybe ! Just kidding, of course.

C'mon down! The more the merrier. I'm sure you'll ride more than you think. Besides, the rocks have been turning soft in their old age and Davis promised there will be no rain, so nothing will be slippery this time. Bikebreath better drag his a$$ back down too ! I'll need help with sweep !


----------



## Capt_phun (Jan 23, 2004)

5 months to go.... Can't wait to ride again. Chili, you are in charge of the wing sauce, except this year it is to be made "hot". Why should us beer drinkers suffer if the others can't handle a little heat on their wings?????
How are the MD trails looking? We are still covered in snow here, but not for long.


----------



## chili (Jan 22, 2004)

Hmmm...I haven't ventured out of Frostburg in quite some time, so I'm not sure what the trails are like around Greenridge or further east. There's still a bit of snow on the ground in the woods up my way though. I can't wait to get back in the saddle again either. Its been way to long, but I"m going to get a better head start than last year so I can ride more than push! I'm ordering an ENO today. I will suffer again on the ss. Its good for me though. You should bring yours again and at least suffer with me a time or two.


----------



## Capt_phun (Jan 23, 2004)

Will do. I just changed the SS, changed the cranks, gear ratio, put on a sweet Fox 80RLT fork, my crossmax wheels. This thing is a nice 19 pounds and climbs great, yet still is a sweet steel ride.


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

Well the countdown is now under 4 months. Is everyone else looking forward to this thing as much as I am?


----------



## Capt_phun (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm really not looking forward to it this year. The riding is ok there, really more like beginner trails. The people last year were all a little weird, like they play for the "other team" if you catch my drift. I didn't laugh once, there were no good stories. There was no booze. West Virginia....yawn.


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

lol

Capt_phun, I know it's a long drive but I am planning on getting a few people together for a road ride on the Scenic Highway on May 15th. I will just be driving there for the ride, won't be camping or anything.

The loop a guy sent me is 44 miles with 7,100 feet of climbing.


----------



## Capt_phun (Jan 23, 2004)

Crap, can't make it that weekend. What about the Morgantown gathering, you going to that?


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

Nope, I can't go to the Morgantown gathering, it is the same weekend as the WVMBA (West Virginia Mountain Bike Association) fall season state championship race. Unfortunately I can't miss it.

BTW, two races down so far, Sport 18 - 34. First race 6th place, second race 11th place. Much better than last year. It's amazing how much better you feel when you lose 40+ pounds.


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

LowCel said:


> Nope, I can't go to the Morgantown gathering, it is the same weekend as the WVMBA (West Virginia Mountain Bike Association) fall season state championship race. Unfortunately I can't miss it.


Why??? A slow rider like you isn't going to win anyways so u might as well join us!  Good luck in the race dude! I still say you can make it for Friday.


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

crashedandburned said:


> Why??? A slow rider like you isn't going to win anyways so u might as well join us!  Good luck in the race dude! I still say you can make it for Friday.


I probably could make it for the Friday but I am worried too much about my self esteem. If I would join you and find out that you are still faster I don't know if I could go on living. I just can't jeapordize my mental health like that, I'm sure you understand.


----------



## Capt_phun (Jan 23, 2004)

Lets all leave Morgantown for one day and enter the race with Lowcel, this way he will come is 20th place instead of 6th.


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

*uh, Low?*



LowCel said:


> The loop a guy sent me is 44 miles with 7,100 feet of climbing.


When I said I would join you guys for a ride on the Scenic Highway, that isn't quite what I had in mind. Sounds like your so-called friend is planning the ride starting in Marlinton, climbing Elk Mt. on #219, traversing the Scenic Highway, then returning to Marlinton via #39. Maybe I'll traverse the highway with you, but geez, I don't know about that loop. Unless I leave the bike in the bed of truck and just play support team member, I could probably handle the loop that way.


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

Capt_phun said:


> Lets all leave Morgantown for one day and enter the race with Lowcel, this way he will come is 20th place instead of 6th.


Is this one of those adventure races where you get bonus points for accomplishing other tasks, like changing 26 flat tires in an hour? If so, my money's on LowCel. We all know how skilled he is in the art of changing tubes.


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

Davis, here is the route.


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

davis said:


> Is this one of those adventure races where you get bonus points for accomplishing other tasks, like changing 26 flat tires in an hour? If so, my money's on LowCel. We all know how skilled he is in the art of changing tubes.


Just so you know, I'm giving you the one finger solute as we speak.


----------



## Charlie America (Jan 13, 2004)

*That doesn't look so bad.*

Davis can always rent a Trail-A-Bike and hook it onto yours.


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

Charlie America said:


> Davis can always rent a Trail-A-Bike and hook it onto yours.


That would work. I get to go for a pleasant ride, and LowCel gets some quality training in at the same time. Does that work for you, Low?


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

LowCel said:


> Davis, here is the route.


Just as I suspected. We're actually headed out there in an hour or so to begin a ride at the Williams River crossing (approxiamtely mile #17 of the graph, at the bottom of that big "V") and head up to the summit of Black Mountain (the long climb up to the right). Not enough time for a traverse so this will have to do.

Sounds like this year we may see the largest turnout yet, but that would only take like what, about 13 people? Did we have 12 last year?


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

davis said:


> That would work. I get to go for a pleasant ride, and LowCel gets some quality training in at the same time. Does that work for you, Low?


Sure, give me a reason to order a compact crank and put a 40 tooth on the rear. I figure if you want pulled up that hill you need to get Capt_phunk to show up.


----------



## Capt_phun (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah 12 last year. That road ride looks fun. I think 39:27 would be fine for spinning up that big momma if you need to sit and spin. Lowcel, what did you make that map with??


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

Actually a guy that I talk to on RBR made the map for me. I'm not sure what program he uses.

For this ride I am probably going to be going with a 39/29. The bail-out gear may come in handy. I do need to figure out some place to stash a cooler for some water bottles. I'm not sure if two bottles will be enough for this little ride.


----------



## Capt_phun (Jan 23, 2004)

40+ miles in the hills, and if it is hot, I would need 4 bottles of water. Yesterday it was about 76 degrees here and I went through two bottles in 25 miles. Just stash them at the half way point off the side, or just park a car at the halfway.


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

*I'm for this....*



Capt_phun said:


> Lets all leave Morgantown for one day and enter the race with Lowcel, this way he will come is 20th place instead of 6th.


I saw we get all the hammerheads we can to sandbag Lowcel's class and really f*&k-up his WVMBA points standing. *Evil laugh* "BWAAAHAHAHAHAHAH.........."


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

crashedandburned said:


> I saw we get all the hammerheads we can to sandbag Lowcel's class and really f*&k-up his WVMBA points standing. *Evil laugh* "BWAAAHAHAHAHAHAH.........."


See if you were in shape you wouldn't have to get the hammerheads, you would just do it yourself.


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

LowCel said:


> See if you were in shape you wouldn't have to get the hammerheads, you would just do it yourself.


You hurt my feelings. *snif*


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

Gee, I'm sorry.........honest! 

But seriously for your age you do pretty well, most men your age need walkers just to get to the fridge to grab a beer.


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

LowCel said:


> Gee, I'm sorry.........honest!
> 
> But seriously for your age you do pretty well, most men your age need walkers just to get to the fridge to grab a beer.


Walker hell, I just yell at the 'ol lady to get me one whenever I want.


----------



## dochall22 (Apr 8, 2005)

hey guys, anyone ever ride down further in wv, down close to huntington? there are some really nice trails down at beechfork lake. I've not been up to spruce knob, but i hear it's really nice there too. i'm a newbie actually only had my bike about a month, me and 5 other friends all bought bikes at the same time and if we are in shape enough we are thinking about making the trip up and ride with you guys, is that cool? and if you guys are wanting some shine I'll bring some "real" shine, KENTUCKY style!!!!! nothing better, guaranteed.


----------



## chili (Jan 22, 2004)

dochall22 said:


> i'm a newbie actually only had my bike about a month, me and 5 other friends all bought bikes at the same time and if we are in shape enough we are thinking about making the trip up and ride with you guys, is that cool? and if you guys are wanting some shine I'll bring some "real" shine, KENTUCKY style!!!!! nothing better, guaranteed.


The more the merrier...especially if you're going to bring some shine too ! I'm sensing a shine tasting in the making. Don't worry about being a newbie...I'd guatrantee you'll be in better shape than me or Pat (sorry Pat, you know its true)...especially the morning after there are 2 jars being passed around. I rode sweep the entire trip last year, not by choice. Since Bikebreath is bailing, I could use some company.


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

dochall22 said:


> hey guys, anyone ever ride down further in wv, down close to huntington? there are some really nice trails down at beechfork lake. I've not been up to spruce knob, but i hear it's really nice there too. i'm a newbie actually only had my bike about a month, me and 5 other friends all bought bikes at the same time and if we are in shape enough we are thinking about making the trip up and ride with you guys, is that cool? and if you guys are wanting some shine I'll bring some "real" shine, KENTUCKY style!!!!! nothing better, guaranteed.


If you feel like driving to Charleston some time I'll be happy to show you around Kanawha State Forest some. There are a lot of great trails there.

As for the gathering, like chili said, the more the merrier! This is definately not a race environment so no one cares how fast or slow you are, the only thing that matters is that you have a good time. Well that and that you crash Capt_phun every opportunity you have.


----------



## Capt_phun (Jan 23, 2004)

dochall22 said:


> and if you guys are wanting some shine I'll bring some "real" shine, KENTUCKY style!!!!! nothing better, guaranteed.


Come on down, I have yet to meet some shine that I haven't drunk down and handled. Davis on the other hand, well we know how he gets with the garbage rock and stumps in the campsite.


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

*shine tastings...*

I've actually attended more than one soiree that baosted a "bring your best shine" contest, and they're NEVER pretty. And how can anyone actually judge these things after a pint or two is beyond me.

Chili, I'm in no way offended by you mentioning that I am out of shape this spring, especially since I admitted that to you last week. I am however, offended that anyone would think that Kentucky shine is even in the same ballpark as Pocahontas County's finest. (I hear they make it in the rusty radiators of old Ford Pintos  ).

I'm just kidding, but please don't be offended is I burn a spoonful off before tasting it, just to make sure I don't go blind. (OK, *sorta* kidding there). But, seriously, come on down. Bring the bikes, the shine, the whatever. Skill and ability levels be damned, this event is about having fun on the trails, at the campground, and meeting new friends. We'll be glad to have you/y'all/yinz (whichever is most appropriate).


----------



## Capt_phun (Jan 23, 2004)

I can't wait yo!! This Shuffle is gonna be da bomb fo sho'. Joisey in da hizzizzle house!


----------



## Hecklerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

*I am so looking forward to this...*

I really need a vacation. This should be the best gathering yet.

Here's a tease from last year.


----------



## Capt_phun (Jan 23, 2004)

All this talk is driving me crazy, when is it gonna be august?????????


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

Heckler boy, nice pic and all but I honestly believe this picture much better describes the event.


----------



## Capt_phun (Jan 23, 2004)

Ok lets get some sh!t clear, that pic is from Wednesday night, the first night. that was not alcohol or drug induced (surprisingly). I had a 9 hour drive to get to the shuffle,waking at 5:30am that morning. That is from exhaustion, not drunkeness. As I recall only 3 of us regulary drank the 'shine, while the other girls drank bud light. Bud Light!! Thats not even beer!! Hell, I bring down some New Castle and no one drinks it except the drinkers.

thats it, its on this year. I will be bringing copious amounts of beer, and a bottle of $60 Tequilla with Heckerboy and Lowcel written on it, and then we shall take some pictures!!!!!


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

LOL, so exactly what are you trying to say????

You aren't going to try to deny the reason for passing out every other night though are ya?  I'm still amazed that someone can get drunk and pass out every night and still ride that [email protected] fast, it's just not fair!!!!! 

I still remember thinking about how glad I was to see you get drunk knowing that the next day you would have a hangover. Afterall, you would have to slow down right? I still don't understand why it didn't work that way.


----------



## Capt_phun (Jan 23, 2004)

The last night, Davis, Chili, GRider and I were up to the wee hours laughing at nothing at all, just that good old laugh like we were 14 years old again. Sure booze had something to do with it, but everyone else was sleeping cause they were tired. I'm gonna take pictures of everyone who DOESN'T drink and post pics of them on the "Capt's Shuffle of Shame".


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

I still regret leaving a day early from the shuffle. I can't believe I missed wing night. Hopefully the bike will hold up a little better this year. I'll definately be making sure that I have Stan's in my tires this time. As long as I don't crack my hub I should be fine.


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

*wait just a minute there, Capt...*



Capt_phun said:


> I will be bringing a bottle of $60 Tequilla with Heckerboy and Lowcel written on it, and then we shall take some pictures!!!!!


If you bring a $60 bottle of tequila, and you think there's even a remote chance that anyone else except for yourself and ol' davis is gonna get ANY of it, well, you got another thing comin'. So, what can I look forward to? Don Eduardo? Tres Generations? La Familia?

I know my saw can take care of those damned stumps...but how much explosives do you think will be necessary to remove that rock? Seems most of my injuries were sustained in the campsite itself, rather than on the trails. Do you ever wonder that non-attendees might be reading this thread and come to the conclusion that the Shufflers are a bunch of good for nothing, liquor-swilling, Bob Marley lovin' lushes? If so, I highly resent that "good for nothing" part.

Like the Dead used to sing, "...too much of everything is just enough..."

Somebody wake me around the end of July. I need some rest.


----------



## slingy (Mar 16, 2004)

Capt_phun said:


> The last night, Davis, Chili, GRider and I were up to the wee hours laughing at nothing at all, just that good old laugh like we were 14 years old again. Sure booze had something to do with it, but everyone else was sleeping cause they were tired. I'm gonna take pictures of everyone who DOESN'T drink and post pics of them on the "Capt's Shuffle of Shame".


If memory serves, most of that laughter was over the million and one ways you came up with to defoliate amish beauties. Just the bonnet. Priceless.


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

GRrider said:


> defoliate amish beauties


I swear, based solely on the announcement this is far and away the best gathering of all.....

Carry on, can't wait for the next installment.


----------



## Capt_phun (Jan 23, 2004)

This year will be a blast for shizzle. I drank last night before the ride and took the SS out on a hammerfest, and I am feeling it today. I just want to get this longest day ride over with so I can focus on more training...beer and whatnot.

The Just the Bonnet was a great time. I was so blitzed at that point I have no idea how that story unfolded so nicely. I still think about Hecklerboy trying to hook me up with his sister-in-law. At first I thought he was trying to pick me up, crazy west virginians!

I'm trying to drag some people down from NJ with me, they have no idea what they will be missing, I just tell them about the riding and how great it is, let alone the craziness that goes on back at the camp.


----------



## Hecklerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Sorry dude, you not my type...*



Capt_phun said:


> I still think about Hecklerboy trying to hook me up with his sister-in-law. At first I thought he was trying to pick me up, crazy west virginians!


You know us West Virginia boys like keep it in the family 

I can't wait till August. Sounds like we're going to have a good turnout.
I've invited a few friends from work and the local bike shop. We might be taking over Tea Creek Campground from the looks of it.

*Hey Davis*, did you get my PM's. If not, looks like we'll be able to do some road biking this summer after all. I built me a _kinda, sorta_, road bike out of a 1994 Cannondale M500. Pictures coming soon.


----------



## Capt_phun (Jan 23, 2004)

This year is gonna be a friggin blast. I've already begun the planning on my part. The only "down side" is that I have to bring my girlfriend and her sister. She is not to keen on me being away for 5 days so I agreed they could come along as long as they behave!!!


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

Can I bring my ex if she promises to keep herself "clean"????


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

crashedandburned said:


> Can I bring my ex if she promises to keep herself "clean"????


Are you kidding? We're still debating on even letting you join.


----------



## dochall22 (Apr 8, 2005)

*Shine Contest?*

Sounds like you guys have a hell of a time riding. I really hope we get to make it up there. When is it exactly your getting together for this ride?


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

Here are all the details.



davis said:


> When: Wednesday, August 3 through Sunday, August 7 2005
> 
> Where: Tea Creek National Forest Campground, Pocahontas County, WV
> 
> ...


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

Woohoo......getting closer!

(what can I say, figured it could use a bump)


----------



## Capt_phun (Jan 23, 2004)

Well its june now, two more months to go.


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

Yup, I'm definately ready for it. I need a few days away from everything (bills, work, wife, etc.).


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

What day is everyone planning on going? I just found out that I may not be able to get out of town until Thursday morning. Depending on what time the first ride is I may still be able to make it in time for it though.


----------



## Capt_phun (Jan 23, 2004)

Hopefully tuesday I will leave for the shuffle, if not then wednesday.


----------



## Hecklerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Wednesday night...*

I'll try to head over after work on Wednesday. If not then thursday morning.


----------



## Capt_phun (Jan 23, 2004)

Bump up. Only 41 days to go. God I hope I can make it this year.


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

We all hope you can make it. We have already signed you up as Otis again this year.


----------



## Capt_phun (Jan 23, 2004)

what's Otis????


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

Otis from Andy Griffith.

C & B - how did the mini gathering go?


----------



## Capt_phun (Jan 23, 2004)

Gotcha, the town drunkard. Got a sweet bottle of Tequilla to celebrate my transformation to Virginia rendeck!!!! Can't wait to vomit in the campfire this year!!!


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

Woohoo!!!!!!! Less than a month to go!

So how many people are going to be there this year? Any guesses?


----------



## chili (Jan 22, 2004)

LowCel said:


> Woohoo!!!!!!! Less than a month to go!
> 
> So how many people are going to be there this year? Any guesses?


Hmmm.....I've actually been thinking about bailing myself, mostly because I've not been riding at all, and I don't see myself getting much riding in between now and then. If you thought I was slow and out of shape last year, you should see me know. I've not made up my mind and probably won't do so until the weekend gets here.


----------



## Hecklerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Dude, Who's gonna make the hot sauce...*



chili said:


> Hmmm.....I've actually been thinking about bailing myself, mostly because I've not been riding at all, and I don't see myself getting much riding in between now and then. If you thought I was slow and out of shape last year, you should see me know. I've not made up my mind and probably won't do so until the weekend gets here.


It won't be hotwing night without your hotsauce. Besides who cares how slow you are, I'll ride sweep with you.  
It won't be the same without you. You've gotta be there.


----------



## Capt_phun (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah Chilil, you are the camp cook. You gotta go. I'll be there


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

Chili start spending some time on the bike, you have to come! It wouldn't be the same without you there.


----------



## chili (Jan 22, 2004)

LowCel said:


> Chili start spending some time on the bike, you have to come! It wouldn't be the same without you there.


Awwww.........you guys are making me feel all mushy inside. Not mushy inside like Bikebreath's shorts on the props ride, but sentimental like. After I posted this yesterday, I went out for 24 mile rail trail ride. Even though it was only the rail trail, it still felt good and made me think. Even If I only get out a time or two a week and do that ride with the little one, it will at least whip me into shape a little bit. I just may be lacking in the technical skills, but I can still push up any hill with the best of them.


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

*That's what we wanna hear...*



chili said:


> I just may be lacking in the technical skills, but I can still push up any hill with the best of them.


Glad to see you thinking straight again. Nothin' wrong with being in the back with the so-called "ride leader". Besides, we all know that the back of the pack is where all the fun is had.


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

Much better chili, after all, being the sweep is a very important and much respected position.


----------



## Capt_phun (Jan 23, 2004)

ok we are getting closer, and I just signed a lease for a townhouse in Blacksburg! Can't wait for the shuffle.


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

Congrats on the new place Capt!

I'm really looking forward to the gathering myself. I really need to get away from everything for a few days.


----------



## Hecklerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Same here...*

Work has been really hectic lately. I really need the break.
Just got a new tent and new tires for the bike.
Hopefully I'll be all set for this years gathering.
Now if we can just make it stop raining for a week


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

Glad to see you found some new digs, Capt. Especially ones that are a stones throw away. It won't be long now. A few trails still need a little work, and I'm hoping we can get that done before the gathering. I don't think the new "Turkey Mtn/County Line Trl" is going to happen as the trail seems to be completely reclaimed by the forest at this point. Probable rides this year will include:

Gauley Mtn/Red Run/Tea Creek Mt descent

Gauley Mtn/Bear Pen/Bannock Shoals descent (minus the Boundary Trail section)

Frosty Gap/Kennison Mtn/Cranberry River Rd

Bannock Shoals/Saddle Loop/Turkey Point/Turkey Point Connector

Pocahontas Trl/South Mtn/Cow Pasture

Prop's Run (optional)

I have no idea as to how many folks are coming this year. There's about 12 I fully expect and I think one or two of them may be dragging some unsuspecting friends along. Trying to do some menu planning for a night or two, details soon, hopefully.


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

davis said:


> Glad to see you found some new digs, Capt. Especially ones that are a stones throw away. It won't be long now. A few trails still need a little work, and I'm hoping we can get that done before the gathering. I don't think the new "Turkey Mtn/County Line Trl" is going to happen as the trail seems to be completely reclaimed by the forest at this point. Probable rides this year will include:
> 
> Gauley Mtn/Red Run/Tea Creek Mt descent
> 
> ...


hey davis,

Just ta let ya know, I might not be there this yr. Bike troubles seem to be the cause. I know the Titus isn't happening for the gathering and the way things are going, I'm not sure if the Sugar will be up to it. Will let ya know if I'll be there and don't worry, Lowcel been giving me alot of flack over this issue.


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

c&b - did the part come in for your frame yet?


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

LowCel said:


> c&b - did the part come in for your frame yet?


Ya, and I just ordered the new shock and what I hope is hte right mounting hardware. Spoke w/ the Q catalog people and hope I'm getting the right mounging hardware. Will let ya know nest week.


----------



## slingy (Mar 16, 2004)

*bummed*

I had really hoped to attend again this year. 
A new job and a lack of vacation time are really cutting into the fun time.
Hope you all have a good time, I'll be thinking about it.
Luckily it's an annual event.


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

GRrider said:


> I had really hoped to attend again this year.
> 
> Luckily it's an annual event.


Your presence will certainly be missed.

This however, may be the "last waltz" for the Slatyfork Shuffle. I'm undecided about having it again, possibly moving next year to Douthat State Park in VA, or just calling the whole thing off after this one. We'll see, I guess. Don't work too hard, we'll pass the jar around once in your name.


----------



## Capt_phun (Jan 23, 2004)

Blasphemy Davis!!!! We are doing this gathering until we are 90 years old  Or at least we'll show up and drink in the woods every year at least.


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

Capt_phun said:


> Blasphemy Davis!!!! We are doing this gathering until we are 90 years old  Or at least we'll show up and drink in the woods every year at least.


OK, I'm easy...I guess we'll keep shufflin' along. Although there MAY BE a venue change. I really would love to take a bunch of "virgins" to Douthat. I can only imagine the perma-grins we'd see aside the campfire at night resulting from those heart-stopping descents. That is, if you didn't beat me to death on the trail during one of the brutal climbs. Yeah, next year, I say we do Douthat.....


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

davis said:


> OK, I'm easy...I guess we'll keep shufflin' along. Although there MAY BE a venue change. I really would love to take a bunch of "virgins" to Douthat. I can only imagine the perma-grins we'd see aside the campfire at night resulting from those heart-stopping descents. That is, if you didn't beat me to death on the trail during one of the brutal climbs. Yeah, next year, I say we do Douthat.....


Honestly as long as I can get out of work I'll be there no matter where it is. The trails are nice but honestly the reason I am going again this year is the people. My only request is we take that rock or stump, whatever it was. It wouldn't be the same if we didn't get to see davis trip over it every hour or so.


----------



## chili (Jan 22, 2004)

davis said:


> OK, I'm easy...I guess we'll keep shufflin' along. Although there MAY BE a venue change. I really would love to take a bunch of "virgins" to Douthat. I can only imagine the perma-grins we'd see aside the campfire at night resulting from those heart-stopping descents. That is, if you didn't beat me to death on the trail during one of the brutal climbs. Yeah, next year, I say we do Douthat.....


I've never been to Douthat myself, but from what I hear, it's quite the place. If you can get a bunch of "virgins" to go....hell, I'd make the trip cross country. Oh, wait...


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

chili said:


> I've never been to Douthat myself, but from what I hear, it's quite the place. If you can get a bunch of "virgins" to go....hell, I'd make the trip cross country. Oh, wait...


The local cycling group M.O.R.E. is holding a gathering there in Sept that I'm planning to attend. Looking forward to it myself since I've never ridden there. Anyone else want to come along?

http://www.more-mtb.org/forum/showthread.php?t=1941


----------



## tinytank (Jan 26, 2004)

davis said:


> I have no idea as to how many folks are coming this year. There's about 12 I fully expect and I think one or two of them may be dragging some unsuspecting friends along. Trying to do some menu planning for a night or two, details soon, hopefully.


I sure hope you are counting Charlie and I because I just cleaned all the camping gear, Charlie is packing all the bike gear and doing last maintenance on the bikes, WE ARE READY!

Actually I'll be in WV at the beginning of this week and Charlie will join us next weekend.

Looking forward to seeing you all, no strawberries for me this year, I have something else in mind this year.

Annie


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

tinytank said:


> I sure hope you are counting Charlie and I because I just cleaned all the camping gear, Charlie is packing all the bike gear and doing last maintenance on the bikes, WE ARE READY!


Yes, I was counting you two in dozen or so of the "expected".



tinytank said:


> Looking forward to seeing you all, no strawberries for me this year, I have something else in mind this year.
> 
> Annie


"Something else".....<scratches head>


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

Well the guy that was going to be joining me had his work schedule changes so he will no longer be able to attend.

C&B - any updates on the Sugar? Get your shock yet?


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

LowCel said:


> C&B - any updates on the Sugar? Get your shock yet?


Shock and mountng hardware should be here this week. I'll give ya call


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

Just one week to go, boys and girls!


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

Yup, as long as I survive the race this weekend I'll be there. Looking forward to having Capt hand me my arse on every climb (and descent) again this year!


----------



## Hecklerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Gotta check my camping gear...*



davis said:


> Just one week to go, boys and girls!


Got the new tent and a few other things.
I'll have to pull the camping gear out of storage and check it over.
Can't wait to have some fun.


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

*Hey chili, THEY'RE HERE!!!*

<img src=http://www.frontiernet.net/~patmtbiker/shrooms72605.jpg>

Picked nearly 3 pounds of both the chanterelles and the black trumpets today in about 2 hours! See you soon, and start checking those cookbooks!


----------



## chili (Jan 22, 2004)

*Daaaaaaaayuuuuuuuum !*

What a score ! I'm up to about 2 lbs of chanterelles in 2 hunts. I've yet to find a black trumpet, but I've honestly never even looked for one. Do you find them in patches just like the chanterelles or are they more spread out ? What kind of trees ?

When I've been out hunting the chanties, I've not paid any attention to trees. I've just been lucky enough to stumble upon patches. Being orange and all, its a little easier than hunting morels.

Damn...I'm jealous. Hunting mushrooms with a 1 1/2 year old hasn't been very easy either. When I went out alone with her the other day, I forgot her harness pack. So, I would get to a patch, find a rock or stump for her to sit on, clear any plants, mushrooms, etc. out of her reach, so she wouldn't touch or eat anything she shouldn't, and give her a grahm cracker. Then, I would pick as fast as I could hoping to clear the patch before the grahm cracker was gone. Move along, reapeat. Hahah...

Can you save me a few of the trumpets for me to try ? What do you do with them ? I read they're not good to eat alone, as they're to aromatic ?? So...how to you prepare and eat them ? Have you tried them alone ? I would be up for trying to make a soup or sauce with some, perhaps at the gathering ?

Again.......Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaayum. You ba$tard.


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

chili said:


> Can you save me a few of the trumpets for me to try ? What do you do with them ? I read they're not good to eat alone, as they're to aromatic ?? So...how to you prepare and eat them ? Have you tried them alone ? I would be up for trying to make a soup or sauce with some, perhaps at the gathering ?
> 
> Again.......Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaayum. You ba$tard.


Of course. Eat them, silly. I've eaten them alone, but they are quite, uhm, earthy. They seem best in a crock pot of venison roast and red wine cooked all day, or just pan seared and served over a nice cut of beef or lamb. Last year I gave some trumpets to a local inn keeper and he made a fantastic soup out of them which was served at a "drug dinner" that Amy had arranged. These all came the Rimel area, all within 10 feet of the trail. The kicker is, I spent so much time picking these I didn't get to the areas that are very heavy laden with them. There are literally bushels more out there just waiting to be picked. The blacks seem to grow in clumps in diverse hardwoods and avoid piney areas, like the yellows. I often find them growing side by side. Banks of dry streambeds also seem to produce large amounts of blacks. There will be plenty to try at the Shuffle if you don't find any before that. See you next week!


----------



## chili (Jan 22, 2004)

davis said:


> Of course. Eat them, silly. I've eaten them alone, but they are quite, uhm, earthy. They seem best in a crock pot of venison roast and red wine cooked all day, or just pan seared and served over a nice cut of beef or lamb. Last year I gave some trumpets to a local inn keeper and he made a fantastic soup out of them which was served at a "drug dinner" that Amy had arranged. These all came the Rimel area, all within 10 feet of the trail. The kicker is, I spent so much time picking these I didn't get to the areas that are very heavy laden with them. There are literally bushels more out there just waiting to be picked. The blacks seem to grow in clumps in diverse hardwoods and avoid piney areas, like the yellows. I often find them growing side by side. Banks of dry streambeds also seem to produce large amounts of blacks. There will be plenty to try at the Shuffle if you don't find any before that. See you next week!


Umm...Of course. D'oh! That was supposed to read: "How do you prepare them to eat?" . If you're interested, I did find 2 easy recipes that we can cook up for both the chanties and trumpets. All the chanties I've found so far have either been right in the middle of the trail or right off of too. There might be an advantage to me being slow afterall!


----------



## Charlie America (Jan 13, 2004)

*Well, the best laid plans...*

Seems the 'rents can't sit the kids for the weekend so we're gonna have to come up with another plan... stay tuned (but don't be surprised if we don't show up... and only 80 miles away too).

CA


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

Charlie America said:


> Seems the 'rents can't sit the kids for the weekend so we're gonna have to come up with another plan... stay tuned (but don't be surprised if we don't show up... and only 80 miles away too).
> 
> CA


Hope something works out and you guys can make it over (at least for a day or two?). Hope I didn't run y'all off with that "highway cleanup" talk. Seems nobody around here in any department or authority wanted to be helpful, and furthermore, I believe the local prisoners already performed cleanup on the highway, so that's NOT going to happen. Anyway, hope to see you both, and if not, have a safe trip and enjoy what bit of WV you do get to see.


----------

